# Old guy venting



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Not sure why I'm posting this but----------, anyway. There's been a lot of posts about what appears to be bragging and maybe even some one upsmanship on fishing/hunting success. Just to clear the air, *for me,* it's bragging but bragging about being so blessed with discovering this wonderful sport and it's rewards. Yeah, we brag, but it's from (for me) the feeling of how lucky I am and the rewards I experience with my effort about it anI just got to show it. Man, where else in this environment can one get the solitude and wonderment of nature with your best friend (mine is Sparky) with rewards based on what you put into it? I just get a little giddy with this sport.  Yeah, I've had some particularly good success from fishing, but I earned,------. it which makes it alllllllll the better.  Man, I can't imagine doing this forever, and at my age, I'm starting to worry. Hey you guys, stuck in the money making habits with "no free time", you're making a mistake. Get out there and free up your mind.  Sorry, just had to express my real happiness with this sport.


----------



## copper (Sep 11, 2008)

As long as there is pictures so we can all share in on the success, brag away if that is what some want to call it.


----------



## Petersen (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree Leaky. I don't take all that much of what I read here as bragging, so much as I take it as people sharing their excitement for something that they're happy to be a part of. And there's nothing wrong with that.

My high school tennis coach always said, winning is important only in the sense that it provides the excuse necessary to play the game. I believe the same to be truth of fishing (or for that matter, most any of life's endeavors).


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

SilverSmitty said:


> Leaky said:
> 
> 
> > Hey you guys, stuck in the money making habits with "no free time", *you're making a mistake*. Get out there and free up your mind.  Sorry, just had to express my real happiness with this sport.
> ...


Not all of us are that lucky (although I like my job) so we have to live vicariously through the antics of your "free time" escapades.... I add what I can when I get a chance but will never have the freedom to fish any time, its just not in the cards for me. Leaky, you brag it up all you want... anyone that is hating on you for bragging about your catches, trips, good times.... they can just go eat worms. I seriously hope that one day I can follow in your footsteps, be your age and still going just as much as all the young guns out there. You are my hero just because you can do everything I do at half your age and I don't see you losing a step, which is AWESOME!!! You give me somebody to look up to so I love hearing what you're out doing while I'm stuck working....keep on keepin on. Love you man!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Leaky, the posts of your adventures with the Sparkinator are among my favorite on this place. I need to tell you that if you stop posting those, we'll simply have to kick you off the forum. :wink: Consider this your "formal" warning!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Good grief!

Keep on braggin' Leaky. 

Love your posts.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> SilverSmitty said:
> 
> 
> > Leaky said:
> ...


Wow that is some Serious man on man lovin there I think he really likes you!

I don't know you from adam but I enjoy your reports and hope you continue to post up and "brag" away with those nice browns you catch. Back slapping and commenting on reports is one of the reasons I really like this forum. You post the same report on other forums and sometimes you don't even get a single comment. While a report her can go 3-4 pages makes it worth writing one up and serves as good memories of your trip. Just had to give riley a little grief and put my 2 cents in on your comments. It is hard to maintain a work/life balance being the breadwinner for my family but I do try and take time out to enjoy the outdoors. If I don't get out an fish every couple of weeks my batteries run dead and fishing and being outdoors gives me the "recharge" to make it though another week stuck in my office prison.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I like your reports but my grandmother used call an *Old guy venting*
a guy with a loose puckering string


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Amen Orvis.... gotta get a good recharge at least once every couple weeks. I do love ol Leaky... he's one of my very best friends and I'm kind of a loner so best friends are few and far between. 8)


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Then you should take me up on one of my open invites and get out fishing with me. I do want to concentrate on more rivers this year, perhaps we could hit a river as long as my bug chucking doesn't offend ya!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Then you should take me up on one of my open invites and get out fishing with me. I do want to concentrate on more rivers this year, perhaps we could hit a river *as long as my bug chucking doesn't offend ya*!


Pffff... not at all man. My feelings have way toned down about fly fishermen, mostly because of the few I've talked to on here. In fact, Nortah and I are thinking about hitting LFC as soon as its ice free (could be already, I don't know) so we could hit the fish with about three different techniques and see how much fun we could have. I might even be able to talk Leaky into a trip down. I thought long and hard about taking you up on the open seat in the boat since it sounds like you guys had a good time this last trip out.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

I must admit braggers and ****iness are one of my biggest pet peeves but I have read a lot of your reports and not once have i thought you was a bragger?? I enjoy the reports keep them coming. And i agree, there's nothing like being with the guys and fishing.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Then you should take me up on one of my open invites and get out fishing with me. I do want to concentrate on more rivers this year, perhaps we could hit a river *as long as my bug chucking doesn't offend ya*!
> ...


One of my favorite rivers to fish let me know when you plan it would love to join you guys. I usually have open seats in the boat in the springtime before camping season. Then I usually fill them up with friends/family that come out camping/riding/fishing with us. Any chance of the cowboys stepping up and signing a WR this free agency period, hopefully boldin if the cards can't get anything done with him.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I like your reports, Leaky. Keep'em coming. I can only hope to be so spry in 40 years.

I agree with your whole post.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Leaky et al UWN'ers...I enjoy reading 'all' reports...I may not post a reply but every report I read puts a smile on my face because to me it's someone sharing their experiences of doing something they absoultely love.  

Keep all the reports a-coming...

Bottom Line...life is way to **** short and we, like all of you, are going to enjoy our past-time and post our fish'n trips...if I was into hunt'n I'd do exactly the same thing...post up a nice report to share... :wink: :wink:


----------

